# Screen Broken



## mattwash4 (Jun 28, 2011)

I had my Nexus 7 in my pants pocket (cargo pants) and I pulled it out and use it and the screen was completely cracked and there was no touch response. I can't figure out how exactly it broke considering there was never a significant amount of pressure ever place on the device. I've read around and have found a few similar results. Anyone know if this easy breakage is due to a manufacturing issue or anything else? And if not anyone know of a cheap fix? Cheapest I've found is ~$130. Thanks!


----------

